# 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion*



## Kurt D.

Hello everyone. We will be covering the ATA show as usual. In this thread I will be posting photos and videos. The thread will be open for discussion, so I will have a dedicated Photo and Video thread as well to keep things clean. Enjoy the coverage!


ATA 2013 Videos!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1924946&p=1066177753#post1066177753

ATA 2013 Photos!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1924949


----------



## vftcandy

Sweet!


----------



## MonsterNewb

Awesome!!!


----------



## Regohio

Threads won't seem to open?


----------



## boarman1

I'm sitting in my hotel room waiting for the doors to open in the morning.


----------



## foodplot4life

Go getem bud!


----------



## bowtech2006

thank you.


----------



## team-A&S

hoping for something i can't live with out this year


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Excited to see what you post thanks for taking the time to do this, I appreciate it


----------



## PSEstinger10

Subscribed to both! Excited!
Paul


----------



## lunk2002

I always enjoy these ATA threads. Thanks much!


----------



## sawtoothscream

been looking forward to this thread for months. Cant wait to see all the new toys I cant buy lol.


----------



## strife

subscribed. thx gents


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

Thanks!


----------



## bambikiller

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Awesome


----------



## Jerem41

subscribed and following all day. One day I will be at the ATA. one day!


----------



## RackAttak

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

In.


----------



## KyRaizor

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Sub'd


----------



## jmann28

Does it open at 9?


----------



## bishjr

Im in! The owner of my shop is there, so he may be sending me a few pictures and videos.


----------



## treetops

Subscribed


----------



## Harpoon Brother

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Love this thread


----------



## boardin4u

Experience...

Specs - http://bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=44


----------



## NHBows

So, it seems once again, the speed cycle is over and now we can go back to forgiving and quiet bows.


----------



## Kurt D.

Running around like a mad man getting photos and videos. The show is huge this year. Will post Bowtechs unveiling soon.


----------



## INGOZI

Sweet!


----------



## bowhntr4lif

Can't wait to see what everyone is coming out with!!


----------



## itsashooter

Subscribed


----------



## rutnstrut

That bike is FUGLY.


----------



## ParkerBow

have to agree not a big fan of the bike


----------



## DKime

Not real sure as to how -1" of brace height and a movement of the axles equates to a 20fps loss ??


----------



## haldermand

I like the look of those UA boots.. I see the green Scent Control tag on em. If they make em in 1200 gram and waterproof, they're gettin bought in size 11!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Thanks again Team ArcheryTalk.com for bringing the show to us! :thumb:

Great job!


----------



## HoughsArchery

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bowstretch

i wonder is scent lok has any new clothing out this year. put out some quality clothes last year with the rampage and the recon.


----------



## HC Archery

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## trapper.robi

subd!


----------



## Bowhuntr64

Anyone know how often pics will be added? Seems like the same pics have been up for a while now.


----------



## rodney482

Bowhuntr64 said:


> Anyone know how often pics will be added? Seems like the same pics have been up for a while now.


We only have a couple guys there so it will be a slow process.

These guys are not only taking pics but also video interviews.

Then you gotta get them downloaded


----------



## -bowfreak-

rodney482 said:


> We only have a couple guys there so it will be a slow process.
> 
> These guys are not only taking pics but also video interviews.
> 
> Then you gotta get them downloaded


Not good enough. We need them now! :wink:


----------



## Bowhuntr64

rodney482 said:


> We only have a couple guys there so it will be a slow process.
> 
> These guys are not only taking pics but also video interviews.
> 
> Then you gotta get them downloaded


I see. Thanks for all you are doing!


----------



## Squirrel

Great pics, thanks!


----------



## ohiohunter02

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

I want to see the new offerings from CBE/SCOTT ...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bardman

ohiohunter02 said:


> I want to see the new offerings from CBE/SCOTT ...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


X2 Also Carter and other hand helds. Hot shot etc.. Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## huntin_addict

All I want to know is if Bowtech is offering tats again, what with the biker rolling in with the new bow and all... :dontknow:


----------



## Bowtech47

Someone explain what the hell that Bowmag is immediately.....please


----------



## vftcandy

I have one, here is my cousin Willie on the left. He said he was with Mr. Bill, who the heck is Mr. Bill?


----------



## lc12

Awesome, awesome, photos!!!!
Thank you for keeping us non-attendees in the loop!
Good quality closeup photos that make you feel like you are there without fighting the crowds!
Now where's Tiffany and Julie??? lol


----------



## k.adkins_22

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



Bowtech47 said:


> Someone explain what the hell that Bowmag is immediately.....please


+1. How does it work 


Sent from my treestand


----------



## chaded

bowstretch said:


> i wonder is scent lok has any new clothing out this year. put out some quality clothes last year with the rampage and the recon.


I think so. I tried to order the recon the other day and was told it was discontinued.


----------



## wvbowhunter09

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Marked for later......thanks guys!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DKime

Bowtech47 said:


> Someone explain what the hell that Bowmag is immediately.....please


Isn't it kinda obvious? .357 mag or .38 +p in a housing with a intertia driven firing pin. Looks to me like an AWFUL DANGEROUS idea! Call me a prude but this seems like something incredibly dangerous. What happens when you miss the hog, gator, coyote that youre aiming at? Wonder where the first lawsuit will come from? And how many deer will fall to this? Just an excuse for MORONS to try and head shoot deer! Btw yes I love firearms of all kinds so dont think Im an anti, I just love both firearms and archery equipment seperately. No need to go and do this


----------



## padale70

Thanks for the coverage


----------



## Bowtech47

DKime said:


> Isn't it kinda obvious? .357 mag or .38 +p in a housing with a intertia driven firing pin. Looks to me like an AWFUL DANGEROUS idea! Call me a prude but this seems like something incredibly dangerous. What happens when you miss the hog, gator, coyote that youre aiming at? Wonder where the first lawsuit will come from? And how many deer will fall to this? Just an excuse for MORONS to try and head shoot deer! Btw yes I love firearms of all kinds so dont think Im an anti, I just love both firearms and archery equipment seperately. No need to go and do this


If it is so obvious, please tell me all I need to know. What will be the cost? How accurate is it? How much energy will a .357 without a barrel carry? Etc etc? I'll be waiting for your reply.


----------



## Supermag1

That Bowmag looks like someone took the bang stick idea and screwed it into the end of an arrow. Would be interesting to see a video of it in action.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Love my bowtech. But what a corny unveiling lol.


----------



## Darktimber

Bowmag+zombie apocalypse=priceless.


----------



## cardiac5

Marked to learn about bowmag


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Supermag1 said:


> That Bowmag looks like someone took the bang stick idea and screwed it into the end of an arrow. Would be interesting to see a video of it in action.


http://youtu.be/n9NstGe4y8c


looks pretty cool but unsafe as all get out might be worth a try if not to expensive just to experiment you still have to buy the shell to go inside of it all they sell is just the casing.
the small game ones they have with steel shot inside are like 2 dollars a piece


----------



## drifted.Arrow

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

I think the owner of bowmag must watch to much Rambo. With the exploding arrow tips. I can only see how this will be a big problem. What if something goes wrong and with the angle of the hit the bullet goes the wrong way??? No barrel + bullet = unexpected results and dangerous. My $.o2


----------



## 08toxikshooter

Bowtech47 said:


> If it is so obvious, please tell me all I need to know. What will be the cost? How accurate is it? How much energy will a .357 without a barrel carry? Etc etc? I'll be waiting for your reply.


Its not going to carry energy well at all. less then a regular broadhead more then likely. the videos ive seen had head shots on hogs and they werent penetrating very much at all


----------



## lrbergin

08toxikshooter said:


> http://youtu.be/n9NstGe4y8c
> 
> 
> looks pretty cool but unsafe as all get out might be worth a try if not to expensive just to experiment you still have to buy the shell to go inside of it all they sell is just the casing.
> the small game ones they have with steel shot inside are like 2 dollars a piece


That doesn't look safe at all.....but I got to get me a few of those.


----------



## DKime

Bowtech47 said:


> If it is so obvious, please tell me all I need to know. What will be the cost? How accurate is it? How much energy will a .357 without a barrel carry? Etc etc? I'll be waiting for your reply.


Wasn't trying to sound like a d bag first of all, I was simply frustrated with the fact that this has potential to create the wrong amount of attention our sport needs. Especially with everytthing that's been going on lately. Law makers don't need to try and ban arrows because they have the potential to hold a cartridge. BUT for a little bit of fun, Their arrow heads found here http://racembac.com/shop.html retail 9.99 per 4 I ASSUME these will cost more due to there being more peices and the firing pin. Accuracy is gonna be all on you seeing as how its attached to the end of your arrow? Energy is going to be dependent on alot of different variables, bullet weight, and powder. The .357 has alot of different weights suited for different barrel lengths, twist rates, and powder burn rates. My guess is 150-250 ft-lbs. NOW back to some more exciting ATA coverage. Thanks for Coverage Mods! Im off my soap box now!


----------



## rodney482

Bowmag.... you have got to be kidding me..


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



DKime said:


> Isn't it kinda obvious? .357 mag or .38 +p in a housing with a intertia driven firing pin. Looks to me like an AWFUL DANGEROUS idea! Call me a prude but this seems like something incredibly dangerous. What happens when you miss the hog, gator, coyote that youre aiming at? Wonder where the first lawsuit will come from? And how many deer will fall to this? Just an excuse for MORONS to try and head shoot deer! Btw yes I love firearms of all kinds so dont think Im an anti, I just love both firearms and archery equipment seperately. No need to go and do this


Take it easy. The bullet wont go anywhere. There was a show on the television the other day burning boxes of amo and the never went any where. Just went pop. The tried to blow up boxes of amo by shooting them. Nothing happend! Hit the back end just like this contraption and the bullet simply doesn't do anything. In order for it to do something it needs a barrel.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowtech47

DKime said:


> Wasn't trying to sound like a d bag


Epic fail.


Now we need some videos of people shooting the Experience and how it compares to the insanity. As of right now, I'm thinking about getting an insanity instead of the experience, but I guess we'll see what people say about it.


----------



## adrian_aka

Look at that TT... I want one 
Bought a vaportrail pro v and it is a GREAT rest but the only problem is that it is very crowded in the upper part of my bow with the hha sight and the g5 compact quiver


----------



## Darktimber

swbuckmaster said:


> Take it easy. The bullet wont go anywhere. There was a show on the television the other day burning boxes of amo and the never went any where. Just went pop. The tried to blow up boxes of amo by shooting them. Nothing happend! Hit the back end just like this contraption and the bullet simply doesn't do anything. In order for it to do something it needs a barrel.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


This statement is wrong on so many levels. Try telling that to my friend. When he was a kid, he threw a box of .223 rems in a fire. After he had to get a 55 grain FMJ pill removed from his leg, he changed his opinion on that matter.


----------



## Beentown

Darktimber said:


> This statement is wrong on so many levels. Try telling that to my friend. When he was a kid, he threw a box of .223 rems in a fire. After he had to get a 55 grain FMJ pill removed from his leg, he changed his opinion on that matter.


----------



## drifted.Arrow

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

My dads friend got shot in the leg from a a buddy tossing a bullet in to the fire when they were kids. He personally showed me the wound. Don't care what you say. It happened. And I think it's a bad idea. End of story.


----------



## Darktimber

Guess I am supposed to believe a video over real life facts? OK.


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

My dads girl friends ex husbands uncle. Lol 

The video above is the one i was talking about. Educate yourselves on the risks before you start sounding like some left wing nutter. 
The ricochet on the arrow or any arrow is more dangerous then the bullet contraption.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NJlungbuster

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



vftcandy said:


> I have one, here is my cousin Willie on the left. He said he was with Mr. Bill, who the heck is Mr. Bill?


Mr. Bill is the owner or Barnett I think. Sure looks like him.


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



Darktimber said:


> Guess I am supposed to believe a video over real life facts? OK.


Bray on your sounding like a nutter the more you post.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KYchessie

Bo and Luke have been shooting arrows tipped with dynamite for years and they've never hurt anybody. :grin:


----------



## S.F. steve

NJlungbuster said:


> Mr. Bill is the owner or Barnett I think. Sure looks like him.


 i think he is on wild game nation on the outdoor channel.


----------



## NJlungbuster

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



S.F. steve said:


> i think he is on wild game nation on the outdoor channel.


Yes. They own wild game innovations too. I'm 99.9% sure we are both correct.


----------



## roosclan

Bowtech47 said:


> Someone explain what the hell that Bowmag is immediately.....please


A not-so-bright idea that is being capitalized on by someone who holds to P.T. Barnum's motto "There's a sucker born every minute."



DKime said:


> Isn't it kinda obvious? .357 mag or .38 +p in a housing with a intertia driven firing pin. Looks to me like an AWFUL DANGEROUS idea! Call me a prude but this seems like something incredibly dangerous. What happens when you miss the hog, gator, coyote that youre aiming at? Wonder where the first lawsuit will come from? And how many deer will fall to this? Just an excuse for MORONS to try and head shoot deer! Btw yes I love firearms of all kinds so dont think Im an anti, I just love both firearms and archery equipment seperately. No need to go and do this


With no chamber and barrel to contain the cartridge, it will actually develop very little energy and the bullet won't go far at all. Ever thrown a live round into a fire? When it pops the bullet doesn't travel very far at all. Mythbusters even did this and proved that a bullet is not lethal at "sit around a campfire" range. With an arrow behind it, the bullet may go a little farther, but with no chamber and barrel to help build up pressure, there just won't be any worthwhile velocity. My concern isn't that it is too dangerous on a missed shot (after all, you're not hunting in the middle of houses, _right?_), but that it won't be strong enough to do an effective job on anything larger than a coyote. I can see there being an issue if you drop an arrow and it lands tip down, though.

Other than that, the biggest issue I see with this thing is one of legality -- using a firearm round during archery season could be seen as firearm hunting in some states regardless of the fact that a firearm is not being used.


----------



## Darktimber

swbuckmaster said:


> My dads girl friends ex husbands uncle. Lol
> 
> The video above is the one i was talking about. Educate yourselves on the risks before you start sounding like some left wing nutter.
> The ricochet on the arrow or any arrow is more dangerous then the bullet contraption.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


6 complete penetrations of 5/8" drywall @ 15 feet and you doubt what could happen if you were right by the fire? They dug a slug out of his leg....thats what I know. The video seems to back his story up.


----------



## Bowtech47

roosclan said:


> I can see there being an issue if you drop an arrow and it lands tip down, though.


I highly doubt simply dropping the arrow would create enough force to ignite the primer.


----------



## lazyhubby70

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Subscribed. Great pics. Thanks


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*



Darktimber said:


> 6 complete penetrations of 5/8" drywall @ 15 feet and you doubt what could happen if you were right by the fire? They dug a slug out of his leg....thats what I know. The video seems to back his story up.


Shoot your arrow at that sheet rock or 10 sheets of sheet rock and get back to me on penetration effects. 

Standing next to a fire after you throw bullets into it only proves your an idiot. 

Shooting an arrow down range with bullet contraption attached that wont penetrate 5/8 sheet rock isnt going to have the same effect as Rambo did with his explosion tips.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darktimber

swbuckmaster said:


> Shoot your arrow at that sheet rock or 10 sheets of sheet rock and get back to me on penetration effects.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Not arguing that point at all. Just saying open ammunition can be dangerous. Injuries do happen when used in purposes not intended. Not sure where I am wrong in this matter. As far as nutter goes, I do like eating nutter butters if that is what your talking about. Especially when I am cleaning up my m4s and staring at my quite large gun collection. LOL Not fighting with you just stating that things happen even if it isn't the norm.


----------



## strife

http://video.cairns.com.au/v/92155/Bullet-in-bonfire-injures-Sydney-boy


----------



## Stubby'smom

Anyway, while this conversation is very interesting I was wondering if those are some new arrows Gold Tip came out with? It looked like different colors but are the arrows the same? Can I get some green xxx's? Sorry but I couldn't see exactly what they were.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

The new bow tech doesn't look a whole hell of a lot different from last years. Just little do dads on the riser


----------



## uobobdun

Thanks for posting the videos and pics, great coverage for us poor slobs who couldn't go.


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

I used to shoot my arrows tipped with loaded 30-06 bullets at a cliff face. They hardly made a pop sound. I had more damage done to my arrow shooting at the cliff then from the bullet.

Your alright 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 270Bowman

Bowtech47 said:


> Epic fail.
> 
> 
> Now we need some videos of people shooting the Experience and how it compares to the insanity. As of right now, I'm thinking about getting an insanity instead of the experience, but I guess we'll see what people say about it.


I went on the website and did a comparison between the Experience and the Assassin. As for specs, there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Double S

Thanks AT Team!. Subscribed.


----------



## vftcandy

S.F. steve said:


> i think he is on wild game nation on the outdoor channel.


He said he was the owner of Synergy?


----------



## Kurt D.

Lots to upload tonight.


----------



## Beentown

Kurt D. said:


> Lots to upload tonight.


Awesome! Next time take a lacky and a external drive. That way they can download while you are still collecting


----------



## drifted.Arrow

Kurt D. said:


> Lots to upload tonight.



the videos you uploaded so far are not showing up? cant see them on my wrok computer or on my Iphone. it just shows this
YTW 1PMdvfGjNcM /YTW
on my phone and a white box on the work computer?? any one else see them yet?


----------



## EricO

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

Subscribed.


----------



## whacknstack55

In need of more pics of the new bowtech!! haha


----------



## -bowfreak-

The Bowmag is going to rival the laser guided broadheads from a few years ago as most ridiculous archery product ever. The Deer View Mirror, Cough Silencer and Breath Camo all make more sense than the Bowmag.


----------



## wvbownut

love seeing the new stuff.


----------



## S.F. steve

vftcandy said:


> He said he was the owner of Synergy?


that could be. the show was on the other night and i noticed there was synergy trucks parked in the drive way. i also know they are based in louisiana. that's about all i know. they were making accurate shots on running hogs out of a helicopter the night it was on. i couldn't believe it.


----------



## BP1992

In for later


----------



## bow_hunter44

NHBows said:


> So, it seems once again, the speed cycle is over and now we can go back to forgiving and quiet bows.


:set1_applaud:


----------



## Bone Hed Killer

Has any boudy seen or herd about athens 2013 bow line up?


----------



## vftcandy

Here is Laura Francese checking out some dudes butt...haha!


----------



## rutnstrut

vftcandy said:


> Here is Laura Francese checking out some dudes butt...haha!


Maybe she's just laughing at his girl jeans.


----------



## NY911

rutnstrut said:


> Maybe she's just laughing at his girl jeans.


EXACTLY what she was doing...LOL

And the WGI/OCC chopper....thats only going to run a fraction of the time, the battery will die fast, and it wont last a year. LOL


----------



## Dbrisc

Bone Hed Killer said:


> Has any boudy seen or herd about athens 2013 bow line up?


Athens isn't at the ATA this year. Rodney said their 2013's weren't ready yet in a thread I can't remember which earlier.


----------



## CHobbs

Thanks for the coverage guys


----------



## Spurlucky

Wish I was there. Subscribing.


----------



## DuckExecutioner

Did Tru-Fire put out any new stuff?


----------



## apamambax

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk*

just curious on the specs of barnetts new crossbows....


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## -bowfreak-

rutnstrut said:


> Maybe she's just laughing at his girl jeans.


Or his bedhead.



NY911 said:


> EXACTLY what she was doing...LOL
> 
> And the WGI/OCC chopper....thats only going to run a fraction of the time, the battery will die fast, and it wont last a year. LOL


That bike is gawdy as can be. The Bowtech bike was cool but the unveil was super lame.


----------



## jdavenp3

Boarman1 updated me on some of the new Muddy products. Their new arrows come equipped with lighted nocks and replaceable batters. Looks pretty legit.


----------



## uobobdun

"Look at the butt on that one......", 
Harry Dunne


----------



## DuckExecutioner

Also what has Easton put out for 2013... hardly anyone has updated their websites yet?


----------



## dblungem

The Bowmag is a perfect excuse for use to talk about guns in an archery forum! Lol. :shade:

Seriously bad idea.


----------



## BP1992

Show us some PSE pics!


----------



## aulee42

New UA boots look nice.


----------



## BP1992

Interesting new Spott Hogg "crosshair style" sights. Can't see myself wanting one of those.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

Really looking forward to see if QAD had anything new and exciting for me


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Thank you for your efforts !!! Well done.


----------



## NY911

Any new rock climbing style safety harnesses?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Get some more !!! Great stuff so far.


----------



## squish2519

adrian_aka said:


> Look at that TT... I want one
> Bought a vaportrail pro v and it is a GREAT rest but the only problem is that it is very crowded in the upper part of my bow with the hha sight and the g5 compact quiver


Vaportrail now has a lower limb control rest that is Sweet! Try it, it's the solution to exactly what you are talking about 😃


----------



## Tony219er

-bowfreak- said:


> The Bowmag is going to rival the laser guided broadheads from a few years ago as most ridiculous archery product ever. The Deer View Mirror, Cough Silencer and Breath Camo all make more sense than the Bowmag.


You forgot the "Cruncher" LOL! Thanks for the pics guys.....especially the one of Laura Francese:mg:


----------



## BMG

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

What about the hunting bow from OK Archery????


----------



## Kurt D.

drifted.Arrow said:


> the videos you uploaded so far are not showing up? cant see them on my wrok computer or on my Iphone. it just shows this
> YTW 1PMdvfGjNcM /YTW
> on my phone and a white box on the work computer?? any one else see them yet?


Are you still getting this error? do you use any app to view the thread or are you using a normal browser?


----------



## JHENS87

Videos are working for me..Thanks for all the pics and video's Kurt


----------



## S.Alder

In to follow. Wish I could be there.


----------



## ParkerBow

Only thing I could see buying was the new HSS vest


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Videos don't work for me on my phone. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowhntr4lif

I want to see what gold tip came out with this year!!


----------



## jmann28

bowhntr4lif said:


> I want to see what gold tip came out with this year!!


Apparently nothing


----------



## Elite fanboy

I wonder how much this thread is going to cost me? (-:


----------



## 3Dfool

BP1992 said:


> Interesting new Spott Hogg "crosshair style" sights. Can't see myself wanting one of those.


Their new scopes are awesome. Their available with the crosshair, a hoop, or a small dot. The lenses are etched so the different colored lights will make the reticles different colors. I'm shooting the dot and absolutely love it!!


----------



## bishjr

I might have to get me one of those black shootoffs! I told my dealer to bring me one back, but might have to change it to an all black one.


----------



## CMBTDIVER

swbuckmaster said:


> Take it easy. The bullet wont go anywhere. There was a show on the television the other day burning boxes of amo and the never went any where. Just went pop. The tried to blow up boxes of amo by shooting them. Nothing happend! Hit the back end just like this contraption and the bullet simply doesn't do anything. In order for it to do something it needs a barrel.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


i have watched ammo burns in Iraq and I watched tracers fly all day and night.


----------



## skye5317

Anyone know if Athens is at the ata?


----------



## Darktimber

skye5317 said:


> Anyone know if Athens is at the ata?


They are not.


----------



## deer down

lets see some prime archery video


----------



## CMBTDIVER

I really liked the stokerized booth today. Really considering the "revolver".


----------



## V-TRAIN

That bowmag is a riot, looks like a great way to loose some fingers or worse.


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson

I just heard the National Anthem played at the opening of the ATA show at the Bow Tech booth.(youtube/AT/ATA coverage.) Not one son of a pup stopped to render respect, and we wonder what is wrong with our country. We are suposed to be the most patriotic and god fearing folks in the world, but I guess the glamour of a new bow on a motor cycle clouds our judgement.

granted I was not there, but I am throughly disgusted with the ATA show attendants right now!...call me old fashioned


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

V-TRAIN said:


> That bowmag is a riot, looks like a great way to loose some fingers or worse.


Yeah can someone explain how that thing works?


----------



## olemil4me

swbuckmaster said:


> Take it easy. The bullet wont go anywhere. There was a show on the television the other day burning boxes of amo and the never went any where. Just went pop. The tried to blow up boxes of amo by shooting them. Nothing happend! Hit the back end just like this contraption and the bullet simply doesn't do anything. In order for it to do something it needs a barrel.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


not true I have a scar on my chest from a 22 shell being thrown in a fire was a kid also have a buddy that took a 30-30 round in the shin from throwing it in fire I learned my lesson and never did it again and after his incident nobody in development did it anymore trust me when I tell you they do not need a barrel to go anywhere I have seen holes in trees up to 40 yards away from the fire


----------



## boarman1

Man the ATA show was great today. Hunter outdoors has a few awesome new Trailcamers and the new reconyx camera look nice as well but pricey. Sitka gear has a new whitetail series pants and two new face covers for late and early season. BOWTECH was a joke and a lot of people aren't to excited about there bow. Obsession sniper ltl and lethal force two and knightmare shot great . Prime impact was there best shooting bow . Muddy has a new climbing stick and hang on and a new mount that will Let you pre hang devise that you can leave on the tree which is cool. Muddy blood sport offers a couple new products that will do great .blackgold sights are just awesome and there pins are just insane bright. Hoyt spyder bows are great shooting bows. I could keep going on.


----------



## olemil4me

3Dfool said:


> Their new scopes are awesome. Their available with the crosshair, a hoop, or a small dot. The lenses are etched so the different colored lights will make the reticles different colors. I'm shooting the dot and absolutely love it!!


they looked awesome any chance they put it on slider sight for hunting


----------



## boarman1

Yes you could. I think these will sale great once a few people get them in there hands and start talking about them.


olemil4me said:


> they looked awesome any chance they put it on slider sight for hunting


----------



## Bow Me

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Check out the Quest Drive.


----------



## aulee42

new martin at frist glance looks like a hoyt.


----------



## JHENS87

hoyts look like martins you mean..bridged riser wasnt invented by hoyt


----------



## outdoorsman193

JHENS87 said:


> hoyts look like martins you mean..bridged riser wasnt invented by hoyt


Nor was it invented by Martin


----------



## upserman

boarman1 said:


> Man the ATA show was great today. Hunter outdoors has a few awesome new Trailcamers and the new reconyx camera look nice as well but pricey. Sitka gear has a new whitetail series pants and two new face covers for late and early season. BOWTECH was a joke and a lot of people aren't to excited about there bow. Obsession sniper ltl and lethal force two and knightmare shot great . Prime impact was there best shooting bow . Muddy has a new climbing stick and hang on and a new mount that will Let you pre hang devise that you can leave on the tree which is cool. Muddy blood sport offers a couple new products that will do great .blackgold sights are just awesome and there pins are just insane bright. Hoyt spyder bows are great shooting bows. I could keep going on.


Please do..


----------



## roosclan

lyle.d.adkisson said:


> I just heard the National Anthem played at the opening of the ATA show at the Bow Tech booth.(youtube/AT/ATA coverage.) Not one son of a pup stopped to render respect, and we wonder what is wrong with our country. We are suposed to be the most patriotic and god fearing folks in the world, but I guess the glamour of a new bow on a motor cycle clouds our judgement.
> 
> granted I was not there, but I am throughly disgusted with the ATA show attendants right now!...call me old fashioned


I'm more disgusted by a company using our national anthem as part of a publicity stunt to get people to stop and look.



boarman1 said:


> Man the ATA show was great today. Hunter outdoors has a few awesome new Trailcamers and the new reconyx camera look nice as well but pricey. Sitka gear has a new whitetail series pants and two new face covers for late and early season. BOWTECH was a joke and a lot of people aren't to excited about there bow. Obsession sniper ltl and lethal force two and knightmare shot great . Prime impact was there best shooting bow . Muddy has a new climbing stick and hang on and a new mount that will Let you pre hang devise that you can leave on the tree which is cool. Muddy blood sport offers a couple new products that will do great .blackgold sights are just awesome and there pins are just insane bright. Hoyt spyder bows are great shooting bows. I could keep going on.


Did you by any chance get to the Maitland booth, which was really close to the Prime booth? I'm curious how the Kinetic compares to the Impact and the Sniper.



bow_hunter44 said:


> :set1_applaud:


Forgiving and smooth = Maitland USA. If folks are realizing that speed isn't everything, then 335 becomes a respectable speed again, and it's hard to beat Rob's designs for smooooooth.


----------



## drifted.Arrow

Kurt D. said:


> Are you still getting this error? do you use any app to view the thread or are you using a normal browser?


works from home


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks for all of the pics! I saw the guy I shoot for in 3 of them, at the BowTech booth. 2 of his backside and one of his face!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser

Thanks for the pics and videos! Any more info on the Under Armour boots (insulation, prices)? Also, any info on the new Muddy Climbing Sticks? 
Any new stuff from Badlands, Lone Wolf, or Sitka Gear?


----------



## rand_98201

thanks to all of the guys from AT who are bringing us these pics and vids.


----------



## flippertn

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**



ParkerBow said:


> Only thing I could see buying was the new HSS vest


Lol good example of diff strokes for diff folks. First thought was man that's ugliest thing I ever seen


----------



## Bone Hed Killer

Did PSE BRING OUT A NEW BOW AT ATA SBOW THIS YEAR?
THANKS


----------



## deerwhackmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Are the rage hypodermic only for injection arrows or they have regular to ?


----------



## oldschoolcj5

Thanks!!!!


----------



## trapper.robi

just saw a strother pic on facebook. Anyone got info on those??


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

can someone please explain the bow mag to me? really a bullet in my arrow????????????????????


----------



## CHobbs

Keep em comin!


----------



## AndyVandy

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Bow mag looks cool to me. I know a lot of guys on here ripping them. I used to do this with duct tape and a bullet or shot shell and had a blast. 


Most ministers would make great martyrs. They are so dry they would burn well. C.H. Spurgeon (I try to remember this 'cause I'm a pastor)


----------



## x-slayer1440

What about a new easton target arrow or gold tip??


----------



## lrbergin

x-slayer1440 said:


> What about a new easton target arrow or gold tip??


Gold tip had a video in the ATA video thread.


----------



## Rev44

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Anybody watch that video of the Thad Cartwright buck? Looking to see if anyone knows what hat he is wearing? I have been looking for a hat like that. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WI Buck Chaser

Are there any new packs from Badlands? I'm in the market for a new pack!


----------



## Beentown

WI Buck Chaser said:


> Are there any new packs from Badlands? I'm in the market for a new pack!


Game Plan Gear has a new pack for clothing. Man, I REALLY like the thought put into their products.


----------



## AndyVandy

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Anybody know why I can't see the videos on my iPad?


Most ministers would make great martyrs. They are so dry they would burn well. C.H. Spurgeon (I try to remember this 'cause I'm a pastor)


----------



## AndyVandy

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

I'm using tapatalk.


Most ministers would make great martyrs. They are so dry they would burn well. C.H. Spurgeon (I try to remember this 'cause I'm a pastor)


----------



## WadeRolandJames

Beentown said:


> Game Plan Gear has a new pack for clothing. Man, I REALLY like the thought put into their products.


I will own that duffle pack... Genius Idea putting the boot under case, fold out mat and the cubes for organizing layers inside... Def worth whatever price tag they put on it


----------



## lrbergin

Beentown said:


> Game Plan Gear has a new pack for clothing. Man, I REALLY like the thought put into their products.


Looks like Easton is getting into the pack market as well. Saw a picture on another site with a wall of packs they were going to be offering.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

AndyVandy said:


> Bow mag looks cool to me. I know a lot of guys on here ripping them. I used to do this with duct tape and a bullet or shot shell and had a blast.
> 
> 
> Most ministers would make great martyrs. They are so dry they would burn well. C.H. Spurgeon (I try to remember this 'cause I'm a pastor)


no seriously i dont get it? how does the bullet go off? i swear i am intelligent... i think


----------



## deerwhackmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

What is a bowmag??


----------



## Harvest

deerwhackmaster said:


> What is a bowmag??


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1925829


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

yeah i dont get you tube at work so i will check it out when i get home. i am sure it will make sense when i see it


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

ooooohhhhh ok... the arrow actually goes off then when its the animal it fires. wow slow today


----------



## Harvest

k'em-n-g'em said:


> ooooohhhhh ok... the arrow actually goes off then when its the animal it fires. wow slow today


Yup.


----------



## tnarb

Wouuld like to see a closer look at the Muzzy Trocar.


----------



## jdavenp3

From what I have seen across a few different places, here is what I have got to have.

**Muddy Flare series arrows- Lighted nocks, glueless insert, pretty cool tech built in.
**Muck boots- The new Mucks look awesome and have a great looking footbed that looks to be more stable than others.
**Possibly the X-stand ladderstand. Really like the idea behind it, but I really need a 2 man stand.
** Some new trail cam, lots of good looking ones released
**Finally, new dampeners and grip from PSE to get rid of that dang red that I hate haha.


----------



## pa.hunter

08toxikshooter said:


> http://youtu.be/n9NstGe4y8c
> 
> 
> looks pretty cool but unsafe as all get out might be worth a try if not to expensive just to experiment you still have to buy the shell to go inside of it all they sell is just the casing.
> the small game ones they have with steel shot inside are like 2 dollars a piece


wont be in business long they will get sued . some dumbo will hurt his self neat idea


----------



## Marine96

The DNA with chrome pockets and cams is that the Platinum Skullworks?


----------



## Rod Savini

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**



Marine96 said:


> The DNA with chrome pockets and cams is that the Platinum Skullworks?


Yes and the chrome is optional this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine96

Rod Savini said:


> Yes and the chrome is optional this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that is a sharp looking bow.


----------



## Rev44

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

What did QAD change on their rest? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RT1

outdoorsman193 said:


> Nor was it invented by Martin


in reference to the bridge riser...

if it wasn't invented by martin........then who was it......

i thought it was pretty well know that martin was the creator of it...


----------



## jmann28

In the BCY pic, is that a couple spools of baby blue??


----------



## huntin_addict

Beentown said:


> Game Plan Gear has a new pack for clothing. Man, I REALLY like the thought put into their products.


They are a great group of people to deal with. I had an issue with a product and let me tell you, I dealt with a girl in customer service named Jolene Roling and eventually, the owner. They both took the time to find something rather obscure for me. As far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with GamePlan Gear stuff.


----------



## ThunderEagle

I love my GamePlan gear bow case. Now they need to make a double bow Passthrough.


----------



## lc12

Yesterday I had asked for pics of Tiffany and Julie and low and behold you came through for me. THANK YOU!!!!!
In all seriousness, once again you have delivered some great pictures.
Thanks for keeping us up to date with the shows products!


----------



## Tn10point

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Any details on the new Muddy climbing sticks?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ex-wolverine

Its light blue

been out for awhile now



jmann28 said:


> In the BCY pic, is that a couple spools of baby blue??


----------



## ex-wolverine

Man that sno camo PSE DNA is sweet looking


----------



## -bowfreak-

huntin_addict said:


> They are a great group of people to deal with. I had an issue with a product and let me tell you, I dealt with a girl in customer service named Jolene Roling and eventually, the owner. They both took the time to find something rather obscure for me. As far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with GamePlan Gear stuff.



I used to think the same thing until it took me literally 2 months, about 4 phone calls and 2 or 3 emails to get a $1 buckle shipped to me. Every time I called they were "dropping it in the mail today." I truly hated it as I loved their Bowbat and really liked the owner as I had a nice discussion with him a few years ago. I don't know what was going on as I don't think that was the norm for them but it sure did cause me to switch to another pack.


----------



## rodney482

I too thought it was Martin?



RT1 said:


> in reference to the bridge riser...
> 
> if it wasn't invented by martin........then who was it......
> 
> i thought it was pretty well know that martin was the creator of it...


----------



## rutnstrut

outdoorsman193 said:


> Nor was it invented by Martin


Actually it was.


----------



## Rhys A

jmann28 said:


> In the BCY pic, is that a couple spools of baby blue??


I believe it is Carolina Blue ?
A buddy of mine makes strings here is Aussie and that is what he orders .


----------



## Beentown

huntin_addict said:


> They are a great group of people to deal with. I had an issue with a product and let me tell you, I dealt with a girl in customer service named Jolene Roling and eventually, the owner. They both took the time to find something rather obscure for me. As far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with GamePlan Gear stuff.


I have two TTS, Spot-n-Stalk, and a bow bat. Had a stitch come loose on the TTS and Jolene had one in the mail the next day. Awesome service and truly cared!


----------



## outdoorsman193

RT1 said:


> in reference to the bridge riser...
> 
> if it wasn't invented by martin........then who was it......
> 
> i thought it was pretty well know that martin was the creator of it...



http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/70picsnew/loiselle.jpg

This a Emery Loiselle's Experimental Compound made in 1975. looks like a bridge to me, whether it was marketed that way or not.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

Are yall done yet? Because when you are I would like to try and see if qad had anything new rest wise!


----------



## Rod Savini

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**



MisterGrubbs said:


> Are yall done yet? Because when you are I would like to try and see if qad had anything new rest wise!


Cosmetic changes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENBALL

I was told that Rip Cord revised their rest, I would like to see it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

MisterGrubbs said:


> Are yall done yet? Because when you are I would like to try and see if qad had anything new rest wise!


No we are not done. We will tell you when you can post.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

Rod Savini said:


> Cosmetic changes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Although that is disappointing.


----------



## GregBS

MisterGrubbs said:


> Thanks! Although that is disappointing.


Nah. Why mess with a good thing? In terms of drop aways, they have the best out there.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

GregBS said:


> Nah. Why mess with a good thing? In terms of drop aways, they have the best out there.


Oh I know. Great folks to deal with period. Regardless I was hoping for new stuff to play with!


----------



## DKime

Anybody know whats up with the Maxima RED? Same arrow only red in color? Or does it have different specs?


----------



## buckjunkey

Did G5 release their Havoc mechanical this year or, did they just scrap it all together?


----------



## Kurt D.

MisterGrubbs said:


> Are yall done yet? Because when you are I would like to try and see if qad had anything new rest wise!


Did a video with them today, will post it eventually.


----------



## MisterGrubbs

Kurt D. said:


> Did a video with them today, will post it eventually.


Sweet!


----------



## hunting170

Bowtech47 said:


> I highly doubt simply dropping the arrow would create enough force to ignite the primer.


And you would be wrong. According to the guy at the booth I talked to it will go off, and the arrow itself becomes the projectile. Still very dangerous. This was by far the hottest booth that we visited. Almost everyone that took a serious look at the Bowmag signed up on the pre-order sheet. If I remember correctly a package of six will run about $36.


----------



## hunting170

I`m surprised no one is talking about the Bear Motive 7. We thought this was the best overall bow that we shot...followed closely by the Prime. We didn`t shoot all of them, but we shot a bunch.


----------



## rand_98201

who was it that thought the Bear was the best bow this year?


----------



## RT1

rand_98201 said:


> who was it that thought the Bear was the best bow this year?


 i would put the Bear line the best out there followed by Prime, 2013 Martins, Mathews, then hoyt and bowtech.

Anyone else shoot the martin line and think it was very well done....?


----------



## CHobbs

Good Coverage, thanks!


----------



## x-slayer1440

I dont understand the bowmag thing... how does it work?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

holy crap who is the young lady with shockey???? wow is all i can say


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

x-slayer1440 said:


> I dont understand the bowmag thing... how does it work?


i didnt either but check this thread that has a you tube video of it

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1925829


----------



## NC Kansas

his daughter I think


----------



## zramsey

k'em-n-g'em said:


> holy crap who is the young lady with shockey???? wow is all i can say


It's his daughter.


----------



## NC Kansas

Any surprises at the show? I was surprised to hear that Athens was not there. Biggest show of the year. anything else?


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

zramsey said:


> It's his daughter.


that a boy, jim! some good genes right there


----------



## rodney482

NC Kansas said:


> Any surprises at the show? I was surprised to hear that Athens was not there. Biggest show of the year. anything else?


Our products are not ready.. 

Been busy making other peoples stuff..


----------



## NC Kansas

rodney482 said:


> Our products are not ready..
> 
> Been busy making other peoples stuff..


that sucks


----------



## Beaver

Any chance some pics or video could show what is coming out for the Easton Injexion arrows? Thanks


----------



## Dbrisc

rodney482 said:


> Our products are not ready..
> 
> Been busy making other peoples stuff..


Can't wait to see the products when they are done!


----------



## Kurt D.

The show just closed. Gotta help tare down then i'll start posting pics and videos.


----------



## Kurt D.

Thank you EVERYONE who has been monitoring our coverage!


----------



## tjandy

You did an awesome job Kurt. :thumb: Thanks


----------



## swbuckmaster

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Any reason why the videos dont work on taptalk or google and archery talk?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JHENS87

tjandy said:


> You did an awesome job Kurt. :thumb: Thanks


+1 Thanks again Kurt


----------



## Double S

You did an fantastic job Kurt. Thanks :77:


----------



## Jarhead88

Great Job on the coverage, look forward to more pics and videos.


----------



## OakKing

Thank you, Kurt!!!


----------



## DuckExecutioner

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

What new arrows did Easton put out for 2013? Any new kinds of FMJ?


----------



## shinobi3

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Great job with the videos and pics


Sent from


----------



## j.d.m.

Very Nice, you couldn't have ended the pics thread with a better pic, Looks like I'm gonna have to check out Orca coolers some more.


----------



## toby lester

Anyone get a pic of the Parker Viking?


----------



## b.c archer

k'em-n-g'em said:


> holy crap who is the young lady with shockey???? wow is all i can say


yup thats eva shockey his daughter she is in quite a few shows now.

http://www.jimshockey.com/photos/11/eva-shockey


----------



## SlinginZ7

Any video of the obsession bows?


----------



## hdrking2003

SlinginZ7 said:


> Any video of the obsession bows?


Ike has one in the 2013 ATA forum.


----------



## SlinginZ7

**OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**



hdrking2003 said:


> Ike has one in the 2013 ATA forum.


Yeah I saw it. Was just wondering if Kurt had done a video.


----------



## Rev44

*Re: *OFFICIAL* 2013 ATA Coverage from ArcheryTalk *Discussion**

Anything new from HHA? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurt D.

SlinginZ7 said:


> Yeah I saw it. Was just wondering if Kurt had done a video.



Yeah I got a video of the obsession archery bows. Will have it up today.


----------



## turkeygirl

Just saw all the photos....great pics! Must be awesome to walk amongst a lot of hunters that us average folk only see on TV, lol


----------



## NY911

turkeygirl said:


> Just saw all the photos....great pics! Must be awesome to walk amongst a lot of hunters that us average folk only see on TV, lol


Go to the show next month in Harrisburg, pa...same thing.


----------



## gansettx

Post #8 of the ATA photo thread...what stabilizer is that?


----------



## dpiii

I would love to go to one how I get in and look at bad ass things there I told wife that where I wanted go for my birthday its on 1\ 7 lands prefect


----------



## Mblackmore

Thank You! Any left handed sights?


----------



## enkriss

Mblackmore said:


> Thank You! Any left handed sights?


Wrong year ata thread bro.


----------



## csf3lih

Anyone know the name of this good looking bow plz~


----------

